# Congratulations Doug!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would like to congratulate Doug and Linda Panchot on the birth of their baby girl, Kaylee Marie!

Of course I was out of town when she came, but either way I'm happy for you guys!

:beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Congratulations !!! Where are the cigars ??? :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats Doug!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Congratulations Doug, :beer:.You will have more fun hunting and fishing in the future with youre kids than you can ever imagine.I dont have any children of my own but I take my niece and nephew out fishing all summer long(there mother said they are to young to take out hunting).They are a heck of allot of fun to have in the boat and there is nothing like watching them reel in a big fish or ask questions about fish or wildlife,or when they get home telling mom&dad about the exiting parts of the trip.My nephew gets so exited you have to make him slow down so you can undertstand him.Sorry for rambling on,I just wanted to tell you about my experiences with my niece&nephew.Congrats!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats!!! I hope the mother and new daughter are doing well. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats Doug...I've got 3 of them!


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone. We got home yesterday afternoon. Everything is going pretty good. Mom and baby are doing fine other than sleepy. I'm taking a couple of weeks off to help out (and of course fish and hunt a bit). Thanks again!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Doug:

Congrats, I have two very young children at home. Enjoy these early times because it goes all too fast. As far as hunting and fishing, post up at the end of your stay at home and actually report how many times you got out. I'm sure your wife has other plans for your stay at home, at least mine did.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Congrats Doug,

Hope she looks like Mom. Really.
You think you'll have time to fish/hunt now? Ha!

M.


----------

